

Use mnemosyne to remember easily things - vorador
http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/

======
JabavuAdams
This is interesting. Last time I downloaded it, I couldn't get it working on
OS X in a couple of hours, so I abandoned it. Maybe I should look again? Or
... even better ... maybe someone else will make it work, and I'll reap the
rewards of massive human parallelism?

